# such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX



## DarkMo (13. August 2010)

*such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

joa, also ich hab seit längerem jetz schon den grob umrissenen wunsch mich mal zu versuchen, in die 3D programmierung einzuarbeiten. irgendwas simples zum bsp als einstieg (nen würfel den man bewegen kann oder so ^^) und das dann ausbauen. bzw eben aufwändigere projekte bla.

so, fragen dazu im vorraus wären: wie funzt das mit dem directX bla. soweit ich weis, programmiert man das ganze, indem man auf diverse pipelines zugreift. ich meine auch zu wissen, das der grundaufbau (also bis man überhaupt erstmal nen bild ausgeben kann, initialisierung aller pipelines un krams) schonma nen ganz guter brocken sei ^^ joa, weis einer sehr abstrakt erstmal beschrieben, wie der aufbau von sowas is? bindet man mal simpel gesagt einfach per include nen paar dx-libs ein oder braucht man ne spezielle programmiersprache oder wie oder was?

dann natürlich, wenns schon um dx geht, die frage: wo kann man denn einsehen, was für möglichkeiten einem die verschiedenen dx'e liefern. also kA dx10 kann kein tesselation, dx11 schon. sowas ganz grob gesagt. weil man muss ja auch erstmal die möglichkeiten kennen, um sie zu nutzen ^^

und noch ne frage am rande: braucht man zwingend eine engine? oder sind engines "nur" sowas wie templates oder kA, die man nutzen kann, aber nich muss? generell is der begriff der enigne für mich noch recht unscharf umrissen :/ im groben weis ich schon was es is, aber was es im code für bedeutungen und auswirkungen hat... ^^

hmm, hab bestimmt noch 1000 aspekte vergessen, aber man muss ja klein anfangen. wär kuhl, wenn hier jemand schon bissl erfahrung gesammelt hat und mir einen einstieg verschaffen könnte 

mfg mo


----------



## Bauer87 (13. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Ne Engine ist quasi dafür da, dass man den logischen Content (Models, Spielerbewegungen, etc) in nicht all zu abstrakter Form ausgeben zu können. Wenn du Spaß dabei hast, alles hart zu coden, geht das auch ohne echte Engine… Aber selbst für einfachste Aufgaben ist eine Art Engine praktisch: Definiere einfach Objekte, die Form, Größe, Textur und Position haben, dann kannst du darüber schon mal abstrakt Grafikausgabe und z.B. Kollisionsabfrage machen.

PS: OpenGL ist recht einfach. Da kannst du einfach Punkte an Raumkoordinaten definieren und schon sind die da. Nen Würfen hat man da recht schnell (acht Ecken) erstellt.


----------



## boerigard (13. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Jetzt hast du so viel nach DirectX hier und da gefragt und empfehle dir einfach mal OpenGL .
Der Einstieg und die Grundlagen wird dir in OpenGL einfach leichter fallen. Fenster erstellen, Handle übergeben, Viewmatrix festlegen, Würfel erstellen und drehen lassen, das ist in wenigen, fast schon selbst erklärenden Codezeilen erledigt.

Für OpenGL DIE-Seite für Tutorials (gibt es glaube ich auch in Deutsch):
NeHe Productions: Main Page
Da findet sich auch fast jede Lesson in einer Vielzahl von Programmiersprachen wieder. Musst also nicht unbedingt in C/C++ OpenGL schreiben. Btw eine Handvoll von Lessons in Linux/GLX sind auch noch von mir. Ist aber auch schon wieder Jahre her. Wie die Zeit vergeht.



DarkMo schrieb:


> und noch ne frage am rande: braucht man zwingend eine engine?


Als Anfänger? Nein. Du willst ja die Grundlagen lernen. Du willst doch die Grundlagen lernen, oder ?

Du kannst natürlich noch einen Schritt weiter zurückgehen und anfangen: Wie bekomme ich einen Punkt auf den Bildschirm? Wie vom Punkt zur Linie? Von der Linie zum Polygon? usw...


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

hmm, opengl is schön plattformunabhängig, aber konnte dx nich mehr? aber gut, sagen wirs mal so: nehm ich ogl als einstieg und will mich später mal weiterbilden auf dx - das wäre sicher nen sprung hm? ^^

was wäre denn funktionstechnisch grob umrissen der unterschied zw beiden? als anfänger is das sicherlich noch nich interessant ^^ aber später dann bestimmt mal.

naja, jedenfalls erstma danke für die antworten


----------



## Bauer87 (13. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

DirectX konnte mal mehr Effekte darstellen. Das fing mit DX9 an, als im OpenGL-Gremium (damals unter Beteiligung von Microsoft) große Zerstrittenheit herrschte. Im letzten Jahr hat OpenGL aber enorm aufgeholt: 3.0 und 4.0 kamen recht kurz nacheinander und haben nun eigentlich alles, was Direct3D auch kann. DirectX hat halt auch Sound (ohne Hardwarebeschleuigung!) usw. dabei und der Support seitens MS soll echt gut sein. Technisch sehe ich aber kein Argument mehr für DirectX, da man z.B. (über GLSL) die Shader direkt programmieren kann oder die Integration mit OpenCL auch Physikberechnung erlaubt.


----------



## DarkMo (13. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

ah ok, gut zu wissen. inwiefern wirkt sich das mit dem sound aus? naja gut, onboard is ja auch irgendwo ne hw beschleunigung oder? halt mit cpu ressourcen, wenn ich mich nich irre. also dramatisch isses denk ich mal nich oder? ^^

gut, dann noch der begriff shader... gut das du es gesagt hast. was kann man sich da eigentlich drunter vorstellen? ich stell mir da irgendwie immer ne mehrschichtige textur zum bsp vor. also die textur, ne bump un ne normalmap oder so zusammen ergeben dann den shader. is das im grunde richtig verstanden oder bin ich da voll aufm holzweg? ^^

und dann noch eine frage, die ich früher schonmal hatte: vom studium her kann ich ja mit maya modellieren. glaub das 7ner hatten wir hier, aber is scho etwas her wo ichs letzte ma geschaut hatte ^^ und wie bekomm ich so ein maya objekt nu ins spiel? die werden ja als .ma gespeichert aber ogl will glaube .obj wenn ich mich ned irre. ausserdem gabs glaube auch noch unterschiede zw reinem mesh, mesh+texturen und deren koords bla und schlussendlich noch sammt animationen. gibts dazu auch irgendwelche möglichkeiten? maya is ja nu doch kein nub-tool ^^ daher würds mich wundern, wenn man mit dem dort gebastelten nix anfangen könnte - nur weis ich eben ned, wie man damit was anfangen kann ><


----------



## boerigard (14. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*



DarkMo schrieb:


> und dann noch eine frage, die ich früher schonmal hatte: vom studium her kann ich ja mit maya modellieren. glaub das 7ner hatten wir hier, aber is scho etwas her wo ichs letzte ma geschaut hatte ^^ und wie bekomm ich so ein maya objekt nu ins spiel? die werden ja als .ma gespeichert aber ogl will glaube .obj wenn ich mich ned irre.


Erstmal: OpenGL versteht gar kein Objekt-Format von sich aus. Genauso wenig wie C eine MP3-Datei versteht.

O.k. du willst also ein Maya-Objekt in OpenGL darstellen:
- du schreibst dir einen Objekt-Loader in deiner bevorzugten Programmiersprache. Sehr aufwendig, erstmal die Format-Spezifikationen finden, verstehen und implementieren.
- irgendjemand hat sich die Arbeit vielleicht schon gemacht. Dann kannst du dessen Objekt-Loader verwenden.
- hier anknüpfend nochmal auf Engines zurück: die liefern, je nach Toolkit, schon diverse fertige Objekt-Loader an. Oder bieten ein Plugin für zb. Maya an, um dein Objekt in ein Format zu exportieren, das die Engine versteht.
- du exportierst dein Objekt in Maya in ein anderes Format, für das es entweder schon fertige Loader gibt oder einfacher ist selber einen zu schreiben.

Ist natürlich alles viel Arbeit. Jetzt musst du dir auch mal überlegen, was du erreichen willst. Vielleicht wäre statt direkt OpenGL (oder DirectX) zu lernen, es doch sinnvoller sich in eine Engine einzuarbeiten oder noch weiter zu gehen und einen Map-Editor einer fertigen Engine zu benutzen.
Wenn du schon von Maya-Objekten redest, die du einbauen willst, und wahrscheinlich schon große Landschaften vor Augen hast, Soundeffekte oder gar komplexes Gameplay, dann wirst du mit OpenGL (oder DirectX) allein erstmal vor viel, viel Arbeit und Zeitinvestition stehen.

Wenn du den OpenGL (oder DirectX) Weg gehen willst, dann stehen erstmal die Grundlagen an und das heißt in erster Linie auch Mathematik (Stichwort: Matrizen und Vektoren). Wie lege ich meinen Viewport fest? Wie platziere ich mein Objekt im Raum, damit ich es auch sehe ? Und wenn du das verstanden hast, kannst du anfangen, dich an dein erstes Spiel zu wagen. Ich fand da immer Tetris oder Klax super: mehr als einen Würfel darzustellen können, braucht man da nicht.


----------



## DarkMo (14. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

also das mit dem viewport trau ich mir durchaus zu ^^ ich hatte letztens mal nen 2d spielchen in java gebastelt mit nem raumschiffchen das eben schießen kann und mit den pfeiltasten beschleunigt werden konnte bla und mit der maus gelenkt (nase zum mauszeiger). mit ner maximalen rotationsgeschwindigkeit usw. dann hatten die dicken schiffe noch türme die sich selbst auf andere ziele ausrichten usw. da war schon sauviel arbeit mit vektoren usw dabei >< aber hat durchaus spaß gemacht.

ich denke ma das weltraum szenario könnte auch für erste übungen ganz gut sein oder? da die landschaft fehlt ^^ gut, also objectloader und formatspezifikationen... damit meinste wohl wie die .ma datei aufgebaut is? das ich dort aus der datei manuell die koordinaten der punkte und der linien bla auslesen kann und weiterhin die texturkoordinaten usw usf? gut, das stell ich mir durchaus happig vor :/ hatte echt gehoft, da gibts vordefinierte konverter 

un mim ut3 editor zum bsp (falls es den gibt ^^) was zu basteln (quasi ne mod) das wäre mir dann irgendwie wieder zu "billig" ^^ garnich so einfach. aber danke für die aufschlussreichen posts bisher


----------



## boerigard (14. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ich denke ma das weltraum szenario könnte auch für erste übungen ganz gut sein oder?


Klar. Und dann packst du Parallax scrolling dazu (mit verschiedenen Sternenhintergründen kein Problem) und dein Shooter sieht richtig fett aus.



> also objectloader und formatspezifikationen... damit meinste wohl wie die .ma datei aufgebaut is? das ich dort aus der datei manuell die koordinaten der punkte und der linien bla auslesen kann und weiterhin die texturkoordinaten usw usf? gut, das stell ich mir durchaus happig vor :/ hatte echt gehoft, da gibts vordefinierte konverter


Das Maya-Format wird denke ich schon sehr komplex sein. Aber es gibt sooo viele einfachere Objekt-Formate für die sich ein Loader einfach selber schreiben lässt. Ich hatte damals mit MilkShape3D Objekte erstellt und dafür den Loader geschrieben. War nicht so kompliziert.
Aber ob es für das Maya-Objekt-Format nicht bereits fertige Bibliotheken gibt, weiß ich nicht. Es ist ja denke ich mal ein sehr verbreitetes Format. Da müsstest du einfach mal suchen.


----------



## bingo88 (14. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Gute Levels zu bauen macht man aber auch nicht mal eben, das würde ich nicht unterschätzen 

Wenn das wirklich recht neu für dich ist, würde ich dir auch eher eine fertige Engine (z. B. Irrlicht oder Ogre; beides open source) ans Herz legen. Da kannst du dann auch sehen, wie die internen Arbeitsabläufe aussehen und sie haben schon verschiedenste object loader (auch für level dateien) mit dabei.


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

wenn du jetzt ein ausgeklügeltes und balanciertes level design meinst, weis ich definitiv was du meinst ^^ aber das meinte ich nicht mit "billig", also keine sorge.

gut, nochmal zu ogl. was brauche ich da jetz eigentlich für? ich hab grad mal nach opengl download gegoogelt und mir viel ne 4.1 seite auf, die nach fermi schreit ^^ gut, war auch ne nv seite. aber das erregt in mir den schleichenden verdacht, das ausser der software an sich (also den bibliotheken da) wohl auch andere vorraussetzungen erfüllt sein wollen. ich hab atm ne gf 240 gt-was weis ich, welche ogl version is damit überhaupt möglich? und dann eben die frage: wo bekomme ich aktuelles ogl her (ich les da grad viel von treibern, aber ich will doch nur die libs zum includen :/) und wie "installiere" ich es ^^ oder sind die treiber ganz und gar das, was ich brauche?


----------



## boerigard (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*



DarkMo schrieb:


> gut, nochmal zu ogl. was brauche ich da jetz eigentlich für?


Einen Compiler deiner Wahl. Die liefern dir schon die Grundsachen (Header und Libs) für OpenGL mit. Und damit kannst du schon anfangen zu arbeiten. 
Damit hast du aber noch nicht Zugriff auf alle OpenGL 4.1 Funktionen. 
Dazu brauchst du die aktuellen OpenGL-Header von Opengl.org (unter Core API and Extension Header Files)
OpenGL® Registry
Bei Wikipedia siehst du erstmal welche Karten welche OpenGL Version unterstützen (für 4.0 GTX 400 oder HD 5000):
OpenGL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Natürlich musst du zur Laufzeit feststellen, welche OpenGL-Version, welche OpenGL-Extension unterstützt werden. Dazu verweise ich mal auf eine Library (die ich selber noch nicht benutzt habe), die dir aber diese Arbeit schmerzfreier macht:
GLEW: The OpenGL Extension Wrangler Library
Am Anfang kommst du aber ohne das aus, weil für die Grundlagen brauchst du noch kein OpenGL 4.1 oder wilde Extension.
Darum zurück zum Anfang: dein Compiler liefert alles für den Start mit.

Das Nvidia OpenGL SDK kannst du dir natürlich auch mal anschauen für Codebeispiele. Ich hab eben mal reingeschaut und die benutzen da auch Glew für den Extension-Test.


----------



## Dragonix (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Tutorials - OpenGL.org
Schaut auch ganz gut aus, allerdings glaub ich, dass die momentan aktuelle SDL noch kein OpenGL 3 kann (aber in der 1.3 vorabversion ists drinnen).


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

ich hab jetz einfach mal mein visual 2008 genommen un wollte von boerigards verlinktem tutorial einfach mal den ersten schritt (einfach nen fensterchen öffnen usw) mal probieren ^^

NeHe Productions: OpenGL Lesson #01

un - es funzt ned :/ die glaux.h muss ich auskommentieren un dann gehts erst richtig los :/ bei den messageboxes kann er die strings ned konvertieren. "MessageBox(NULL,"Release Of DC And RC Failed.","SHUTDOWN ERROR",MB_OK | MB_ICONINFORMATION);" zum bsp, da kann er den 2. (un sicher auch den 3.) parameter (const char[29]) ned in LPCWSTR konvertieren. wie ich sowas hasse. rumgooglen bringt natürlich ma wieder nix was man verstehen würde >< zumal sich der compiler über MessageBoxW aufregt obwohl da doch nu eindeutig MessageBox steht. desweiteren steht bei diesem msdn gekröse ( MessageBox Function (Windows) ) das die parameter vom typ LPCTSTR sin un ned wie angezeigt LPCWSTR. ich bin völlig verwirrt :/

btw verwende ich wie gesagt visual studio 2008 (v9 angeblich laut ordner ^^) un hab eine win32 anwendung (win32 projekt) geöffnet mit der angabe .net 3.5 (stand da halt oben mit bei) und meinen code reingebastelt. beim compilieren dann halt diese probleme. vllt kann mir wer bei diesem konkreten einstiegsproblemchen helfen :/ ich hasse sowas immer ^^ das immer der anfang so fibbelig sein muss :/

edit: hab nochma nen bildchen angehangen von den erstellungs optionen da.

edit2: hab jetz rausgefunden, das man da F1 drücken kann un dort kam folgendes bei raus:

```
HRESULT MessageBox(
[in]                 LPCWSTR [I]lpszText[/I],
[in]                 LPCWSTR [I]lpszTitle[/I],
[in]                 UINT [I]fuStyle[/I],
[out]                int* [I]piRetval[/I]
);

[I]lpszText[/I]   Pointer to a null-terminated string containing the message to be  displayed.
 [I]lpszTitle[/I]   Pointer to a null-terminated string used for the message box title. If this  parameter is NULL, the default title "Error" is used.
```
sieht ja plötzlich nach ner ganz anderen funktion aus *grübel* ma schauen ob ich damit was anzufangen weis... btw: was is ein null-terminated string? ^^

moah, ich dreh gleich durch -.- abgeändert in MessageBox("Release Of DC And RC Failed.","SHUTDOWN ERROR",MB_OK | MB_ICONINFORMATION,NULL); un was sagt er? Fehler    1    error C2664: 'MessageBoxW': Konvertierung des Parameters 1 von 'const char [29]' in 'HWND' nicht möglich - will derm ich verarschen? da is doch nu garnix... lol, im tooltip der funktion mit parametern isses nu plötzlich wieder die zuerst angenommene (HWND text cap type). jetz kapier ich garnix mehr -.-

edit x: http://forum.fachinformatiker.de/c-compiler-ides-apis/132182-konvertierung-const-char-x-lpcwstr.html JUHU, nen blödes L davorklatschen un es funzt. aber nu kommen lauter linkerfehler wies aussieht. na ma schauen :/


----------



## boerigard (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Also wenn die Probleme nur mit den Messagebox auftreten, kannst du die auch auskommentieren .
Ok. das war die billige Lösung. MessageBox in dem Quelltext ist quasi nur ein Platzhalter (mir fällt kein besseres Wort ein), der vom Compiler gegen MessageBoxA (ansi) bzw MessageBoxW (unicode) ersetzt wird. Jetzt ist dein Problem, dass dein Projekt als Unicode erstellt wird (-> MessageBoxW), aber deine Stringparameter Ansi sind. Argh, verstanden ?

1. Lösung: Du kompilierst dein Projekt als Ansi. Bitte frag mich nicht, wo man das bei VS umstellt. Ich hab mit dem Programm seit Jahren nichts zu tun.
2. Lösung: Deine Strings in Unicode-Strings ändern. Dazu packst du ein L vor deine Strings, also L"Hello World" zb.

Nochwas. Im Nehe-Code wird gl\glaux.h eingebunden. Das aber auch nur für eine Funktion. Wenn du das rausnimmst, dann nimm auch die gluPerspective raus und ersetze es durch:

```
float w = 0.5f;
	float h = 0.5f * ((float)(height)/width);
	glFrustum(-w,w,-h,h,1.0f,100.0f);
```

Ok. wenn jetzt der Linker meckert, dann musst du noch opengl32.lib dazu binden.
Ich verweise mal auf diese Seite (siehe Punkt 4):
http://www.cosc.brocku.ca/Offerings/3P98/course/OpenGL/3P98Examples/GettingStarted/msvcnetglut.html


----------



## DarkMo (15. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

jop, das stand quasi au in dem dingens drin da un das man auf multibyte oder so umstellen soll - oder nen L davorklatschen. da ich das mit dem L hinbekam un das umstellen ein böhmisches dorf für mich is, nuja ^^

jedenfalls hab ichs jetz alles erstma hinbekommen un grad liefs *tanz* nur das mit der glaux.lib un .h will nich, aber soll wohl auch veraltet sein. un bis ich ma sound brauch isses sicher eh nen weilchen hin *g*

ich meld mich dann beim nächsten problem ^^

ah seh grad deine anmerkung wegen glaux. werd ich ma tüdeln 

edit: grade gefunden: [OpenGL] 8-Bit-Bitmap ohne auxDIBImageLoad als Textur laden - Planet 3DNow! Forum
falls du da irgendwie kontakt zu den jungs hast ^^ (du meintest da sei auch code von dir dabei). am texturladen häng ich nämlich au grad un nu hat google glatt ma was urst gescheites geliefert


----------



## boerigard (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*



DarkMo schrieb:


> edit: grade gefunden: [OpenGL] 8-Bit-Bitmap ohne auxDIBImageLoad als Textur laden - Planet 3DNow! Forum
> falls du da irgendwie kontakt zu den jungs hast ^^ (du meintest da sei auch code von dir dabei). am texturladen häng ich nämlich au grad un nu hat google glatt ma was urst gescheites geliefert


Kontakt kann man das nicht nennen. Ist auch jetzt sieben Jahre her. Wenn da schon so lange ein Fehler im Code, dann bleibt der wohl auch da .

Du bist also schon bei Lesson 6/7? Auch jede Lesson davor durchgearbeitet ?
Zum Textureladen: Einen Loader für BMPs zu schreiben ist keine große Sache. Da liegen die Daten unkomprimiert drin. Du kannst aber auch mal in Lesson 33 schauen, da wird ein TGA-Loader geschrieben und verwendet.


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

joa gestern lesson 6 noch gemacht gehabt und da brauchte ich den loader auch schon ^^ in dem bereich der ersten wars ja quasi nur ne auffrischung von dem was ich ausm studium und praktika schon kannte (hätt ichs damals schon gehabt das tut ^^), aber so langsam verölässt es die sphären des dunkel bekannten. aber auf jedenfall sehr interessant das alles  un macht ma wieder spaß bissl was zu proggen *g*

hatte schon die übergeschnappte idee nen einfach eigenen modellbauer zu entwerfen *g* eigenes speicherformat - eigener loader für 3d objekte. aber das is sicher nen projekt für sich dann >< allein beim grübeln darüber, was man braucht und wie mans umsetzen könnte erahnt man schon, was hinter maya und so steckt.

edit: ich bin jetz bei der 8 un ich stell immer wieder ruckler fest. hab mal fraps mit angehauen und auch das zeigt ein eindeutiges bild. wenns läuft isser bei 60fps, aber dann freezet das bild (bzw komplett windows bis auf den cursor) und entweder kurz drauf oder nach paar secs (oder eben auch garnich mehr :/) fängt sichs wieder und die fps fangen bei 0 an und steigen fix wieder bis zur 60 - so er denn nich gleich wieder freezed. weis einer, was das is? oO


----------



## boerigard (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*



DarkMo schrieb:


> edit: ich bin jetz bei der 8 un ich stell immer wieder ruckler fest. hab mal fraps mit angehauen und auch das zeigt ein eindeutiges bild. wenns läuft isser bei 60fps, aber dann freezet das bild (bzw komplett windows bis auf den cursor) und entweder kurz drauf oder nach paar secs (oder eben auch garnich mehr :/) fängt sichs wieder und die fps fangen bei 0 an und steigen fix wieder bis zur 60 - so er denn nich gleich wieder freezed. weis einer, was das is? oO


Lesson 8 läuft bei mir im vierstelligen FPS-Bereich. Hast du VSync im Treiber an? Und benutzt du dein selber kompiliertes oder die fertige Binary, die im ersten Download dabei ist?


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

mein selbstgebautes un was im treiber an is... öäh. aber wird sicher an sein, da es so strikt auf die 60 fixiert is. meine letzte geforce war bis letztes jahr die 4600ti - sprich ich kenn mich mit dem treiber rotz 0 aus (an sich brauch ich persönlich die ganze treiber software au garnich, die windoof einstellungen langen mir dicke ).

aber auch vsync sollte doch keine freezes bewirken sondern nur ne limitierung oder? mir scheints, als setzt die ganze graka sporadisch aus. ich würd ja lachen (oder weinen?) wenn das der selbe rotz is, weswegen mein bc2 laufend abkackt ^^ durch nen opengl tut nach nem jahr endlich den fehler im rechner gefunden oder so ><

edit: hab jetz auch ma spaßeshalber die exe ausm ordner gestartet un bekam promt mecker :'( siehe bildchen im anhang. im treiber habsch was von wegen vsync gefunden, deaktiviert un er zeigte auch ne 77 kurz an (fraps) aber das war ne reine lagorgie oO 2 3 bilder, freeze, 2 3 bilder, freeze.... da reagiert windows auf keinerlei eingaben mehr, ich konnts grad so wieder beenden ^^


----------



## boerigard (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

Ja, mit VSync sollte er nur bei 60 FPS festhängen oder wenn er das nicht halten kann auf die nächste niedrige Stufe runter (30 FPS). Das sollte aber bei so was einfachem nicht passieren . Die Freezes sind nicht normal. Aber erstmal ohne VSync probieren, vielleicht reicht das schon.

Edit: Wegen der Fehlermeldung: Hat die Exe da Zugriff auf die Texture. Muss doch in einem Unterordner Data liegen. ER verweist in seinem Fehler auf fclose.c, damit werden Filestreams geschlossen. Wie eben der von der Texture.

Edit 2: Eben mal Lesson 8 auf meinem Laptop mit Intel GMA 950 (also wirklich schlecht) laufen lassen -> über 500 FPs und keine Einbrüche. Also da liegt irgendwas mit deinem Rechner im Argen.


----------



## DarkMo (16. August 2010)

*AW: such mal paar infos bezüglich 3D programmierung mit DX*

sehr kurios. nu hab ich die glorreiche idee gehabt ma gpu-z nebenher laufen zu lassen, und jetz gehts. trotzdem aber nur mit 60fps obwohl er eben beim gewackel au ma ne 77 angezeigt hatte. beim minimieren von vs08 gabs ma nen kleinen hänger wie es vorhin alle nase lang war, sieht dann aus wie die nase aufm bild im anhang.

un eben hatte ichs im fullscreen kurz laufen un nu gehtse ned mehr in idle zurück >< werd ick wo nochma neu starten wa? ^^


----------

